# MIA



## alexanderhip (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey, I havent posted anything since school finished. Among my reasons would be i've been busy. Busy with work and life, and general summer fun.

Ive updated my essays section and some others in people and landscape. I have more to upload, and more will come  before my second and last school year start.

Anyway feel free to comment. Good or bad, any is appreciated. 

thanks. 

www.hipphotography.com


----------

